# Newly raised



## chef1216 (Jan 20, 2017)

Greetings Brothers. I'm a newly raised brother and hope to receive more from you seasoned brothers. Snowhill #387 SC


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## rcwhited (Jan 20, 2017)

Welcome Brother, and congrats for being raised, I hope your easterly journey brings you enlightenment forever and then some. 

Bro. Ryan Whited, 32°
Brazelton #190 JD, SR-Knox Valley, OES-Marshall


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 21, 2017)

Greetings and welcome Brother! And congrats!


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 21, 2017)

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## flameburns623 (Jan 21, 2017)

Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## Matt L (Jan 21, 2017)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## chef1216 (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks brothers!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## chef1216 (Jan 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## chef1216 (Jan 22, 2017)

Have any of you brothers read this book?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 24, 2017)

Congratulations and welcome Brother.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 24, 2017)

Congratulations and Welcome!

As to that book, I have not read it.  I am working my way through a list of books suggested by the PA Academy of Masonic Knowledge for Level One Masonic Scholar certification.  Once I get through the books and written evaluations I should have some time to branch out to some other masonic reading.  I, like you, would be interested to hear what others may think of that book,


----------



## Bloke (Jan 25, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Congratulations and Welcome!
> 
> As to that book, I have not read it.  I am working my way through a list of books suggested by the PA Academy of Masonic Knowledge for Level One Masonic Scholar certification.  Once I get through the books and written evaluations I should have some time to branch out to some other masonic reading.  I, like you, would be interested to hear what others may think of that book,



The book is being talked about on myfreemasonry here


----------



## Bloke (Jan 25, 2017)

chef1216 said:


> Greetings Brothers. I'm a newly raised brother and hope to receive more from you seasoned brothers. Snowhill #387 SC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Congrats and welcome


----------



## TonyStarks357 (Mar 21, 2017)

Congratulations!

SD, Pikes Peak Lodge#5
Ill 2nd Lt Cmdr, Pikes Peak Consistory #81
Colorado Springs, CO


----------



## oldjumpmaster (May 17, 2017)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Derek Harvey (May 18, 2017)

How do you go about getting a masonic scholar certification? 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (May 18, 2017)

Derek Harvey said:


> How do you go about getting a masonic scholar certification?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app




It is through a program run by the Academy of Masonic Knowledge under the Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania.

I am unsure if the Certification Program is open to Non-PA Masons, although the Semi-Annual Meeting are.  Here is a  link for more information:  http://pamasonicacademy.org/certification-process/


----------



## Derek Harvey (May 18, 2017)

That's interesting.  I will have to see if they have anything like that in Oklahoma. Thanks  brother. 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 18, 2017)

chef1216 said:


> Have any of you brothers read this book?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Ive skimmed it....lits of conjecture and assumptions with very little fact

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

